# Competition - Name a new wax and win the first tub!



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi folks,

We've late in the development stages of a new wax but we need your help!

We're looking for suggestions for a name for our paste wax. If we decide to use one of the suggestions whoever picks the name will receive the first 250ml tub of the wax as soon as development is finished and the labels created.

We're working on wax which is both easy to apply and remove and doesn't require a long cure time - perfect for the current weather. The smell has a hint of peppermint, good enough to eat!

We'd like whoever wins the tub to write a review on the forum and let everyone know how you go on with the new product.

The closing date for entries is the 31/12/2009 and we really need your help with this. :thumb:

Thanks

The Reflection Perfection Team


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Mintalicious. 
Relaxawax.
Mintalious.


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

What about *Reflection Erection* or *Mint Messiah* :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Great comp, Stevie :thumb: Nice for people to have a say in the naming of something 

^^ That's not my entry btw :lol: (I can't enter anyway)


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

GaGaGoo :lol: soory first thing popped nto my head :lol:


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

Hard on...easy Off?? PMSL (thats not my entry)


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Proppermint Wax, Poppermint Wax


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

Some from me :thumb:

SuperMenth
Mintywax
Menthology
Menthalicious
Mintage (like Vintage)
Mintage (pronounced mint arge)
Menthage (pronounced menth arge)
Pepwax OR PeppWax
Mint-it
Minute Mint
Fast Mint
UltraMint
PeppTech


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

Mint EOEO pronounced Yoyo, Easy on Easy off :thumb:


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

OT, but; Stevie, just emailed you


----------



## dodger (May 20, 2006)

Mint Perfection


----------



## Soepergrover (Aug 14, 2009)

Pepperfection


----------



## a15cro (May 13, 2008)

Easy Mint Wax (or Eazy Mint Wax)

Peppermint-Paste Wax


----------



## farz020589 (Oct 3, 2008)

my entry

minty fresh


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies so far.
Some very good ones already and a few that mught be a bit risky!!

Stevie


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

Reflect
Icarus
Vessel
abutor (to make full use of.)
auxilium (aid, help, assistance, support.)
celeritas (speed, swiftness, rapidity, quickness.)
dissimilis (unlike, different, disparate, dissimilar, distinct.)
levo (to smooth, polish)
teres (rounded, polished, smooth, fine, elegant)
abstergo (to wipe off, clean away)


----------



## kp 115 (Mar 5, 2007)

Minted
Emerald
Ruby
:thumb:

kp 115


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

Toothpaste:lol: sorry i need to get out the house tomorrow


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Mint Condition

No Tax Wax

Tasty Pastey

Hint Of Mint

Mint Sprint

Max Mint Wax

Minty Glint

Glint of Mint

Fine Shine

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## MellowYellow (Oct 20, 2009)

My entries:


Peppermax
protection perfection mint
Mint Fusion
Mint Sensation


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

20RSport said:


> Reflect
> Icarus
> Vessel
> abutor (to make full use of.)
> ...


I need to study more, never heard of most of them! lol
The only time I heard of icarus was in the James Bond film with Halle Berry!

Thanks for the cool suggestions

Stevie


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

*RP Linnaeus Wax*

Named after Carolus Linnaeus, the first person to discover Peppermint as a seperate species.

*RP Hybrid Wax*

Peppermint is a hybrid of two mints, spearmint and watermint.

*RP Agonis Wax*

Named after the Australian tree 'Agonis flexuosa'. When the leaves of the tree are crushed they emit a powerful Peppermint aroma.


----------



## Cheesy231 (Apr 6, 2009)

Pepper Pot Paste Wax

Candy Mint

Mint Candy

Rhizome 66 (relates to chromozone figures for peppermint plant)


----------



## Delboy_Trotter (Jun 7, 2007)

Mint Reflection

Mint Green Envy (or just green envy)

Mint Magic (or Magic Mint)

Thats as far s my thinking takes me


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Polo wax:thumb:


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

Simply.................. MINT


----------



## dominic32 (Jul 13, 2009)

my name is
FRed paste wax :thumb:
Bert paste wax:thumb:


or reflecterwax


----------



## k4ith (Apr 3, 2008)

Mint-on, Peppermint Purree,


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

PeppWax


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm going for the simple option:

Reflection Perfection Connoisseur Range Peppermint Wax.


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

Mint Reflection


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

How about...

Tree-born extra strong mint.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

"Lax Wax" - for those that like it easy on/easy off.

"Wax Simplicity"

"Swift Wax"


----------



## Bridges (Jul 12, 2009)

mintlicious
minTwist
peppermint warpaint!!
mintskin


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

Bridges said:


> mintlicious
> minTwist
> peppermint warpaint!!
> mintskin


First one been done by VXR Marc fella :thumb:


----------



## ZH-bastos (Feb 20, 2009)

Double Mint Paste Wax

makes your car mint and smell mint...=)


----------



## williamsclio1 (Oct 5, 2009)

Ment

"it's ***'n ment en err" (said at ford fair by a cosworth owner with a bleached White staffy, dragging on a lambert and taking it all in one breth whilst scratching his tatoo mom on his arm, displayed to all as he's wearing a wife beater) lol

David


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Icemint
Spearwax
TicTacwax
After8Wax

I need to get my coat.


----------



## Stepho (Jan 25, 2007)

My entry is:

Prepermint

In the p*lo mint green and black colours


----------



## WopaDoBop (Nov 9, 2009)

Connoisseur Winter Wax
Connoisseur Winter Mint
Connoisseur Quick Wax
Connoisseur Glint of Mint
Connoisseur Mint Print


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

Mint Shine
Shine and Mint
Minted
Peppermint Reflection
Peppermint Perfection


----------



## pogo6636 (Jan 18, 2009)

peppermint slick.
slick mint


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Relection Perfections *Glacier *wax

Or

Blue ice wax


----------



## aron147 (Sep 5, 2009)

rp #001

or "crystal mint"


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

RP Essence Wax (as in time is of an essence, as is mint).

RP Easywax or Eazywax


----------



## No_Fear (Oct 15, 2009)

Quickax
Perfection of Reflection
REFLax
PERFax


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Quite a lot of these are very 'Dodo-esque'. Very good and creative, all the same though :thumb:.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Magnificence


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

Arctic Wax


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

Mintwax


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Kool Quik


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Reflection Perfection Paste Wax

RP Rapid Paste Wax 

Stevie's Wax


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Minted.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Reflection Perfection - Distinction.

Or 

Reflection Perfection - Defined.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

*Reflection Perfection*
_Wondrous_

*Reflection Perfection*
_Enigma_

*Reflection Perfection*
_Sublime_

*Reflection Perfection*
_Classic Wax_

*Reflection Perfection*
_Waxed Effect_​


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

ReFlex

ReFresh


----------



## Simon01 (Jan 14, 2008)

reflection pepperfection :thumb:


----------



## ben1988 (Jan 28, 2009)

mint extreme or extreme mint


----------



## kennym999 (Jul 12, 2009)

easywax
all weather wax
RP winter wonder
winter wonder wax
minty paste
pep car prep
fresh shine
fresh easyshine

just to suggest a few.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Mint-2-B-Quick

or

Mint-2-B-Easy

As in it's *meant* to be quick & easy - the way I wish my women were! 

EDIT - If I say with the dinner, does that make it right?

TAXI!


----------



## JollyRoger (Dec 7, 2008)

:speechles

PepperGlaze


MintGlaze


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

FW - Fresh Wax


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Mint Condition

Sorry, didn't see that someone beat me to it, well, great minds think alike!


----------



## mel (Mar 8, 2008)

Reflection Perfection Relax Wax


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Minty Perfection.


----------



## egon (Apr 25, 2007)

"Mintastic"


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Hint of mint

Wendle Kint Max!


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

Good luck everyone

Cool breeze


----------



## Testor VTS (May 29, 2009)

Pepperpot


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Mint in a pot
Peppermint Glow
Mighty Mint
Aftercare Mint
Totally Minted
Mint Creme
Mint Cream
Mainly Mint
Mint Madness


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

(Any could end with *Paste Wax*)

*Mint Related:*

RP Mint Jiffy
RP Peppermint Flash
RP Brisk Mint
RP Pigmint
RP QuickMint
RP SwiftMint
RP WildMint
RP Mintzillion

*Non-Mint Related:*

RP Dillettante
RP Virtuoso
RP Phenomenon
RP Conjurer
RP Chrysolite
RP Koh-i-noor


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

Well S-X-I has already thought along similar lines as myself with regards to drawing a name from the peppermint botanic names etc! So I'll have to think differently.

Agonis just means "a cluster" in latin though, shame because it sounds like a good name to me!

I'm going to go for* RP Mentha Paste Wax.*


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

irish mint wax


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Reflection Perfection All Year Wax

Reflection Perfection Mint Protectant

Reflection Perfection Irish Mint


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Minty Devil


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Royal Mint
Green Piece


----------



## DrumMonley (Dec 11, 2007)

Peppermint-T
Preparation-P


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Minty Perfection.

Peppermint Reflection.


----------



## JohnZ3MC (Mar 9, 2008)

"Speed Reflections"

I'll pay for shipping to Canada. I feel a win coming on and I'm betting it'll look perfect on Imola Red.
-John C.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Minty Magic

Paste perfection

wicked wax

Reflection Perfection Mint Protection


----------



## Alex1984 (Jan 15, 2009)

Mint reflection
perfect reflection
perfect paste
reflection paste
minted reflection
fresh paste
fresh wax
mint paste
make your car look mint wax


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

RP Pepperpaste


----------



## liammc (Mar 9, 2009)

Minty Perfection
MentholPaste
RP Dynamint
RP Fine Mint
RP Supreme 
RP Eminent Mint
RP Peppermint Divine or Divine Peppermint
RP Ultimate Perfection
RP Hint O Mint
RP MinthaWax
RP MenthaPaste



thats all i can think of just now


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

*Promint *: Professional Mint (Wax)
*Prominent*:1 : standing out or projecting beyond a surface or line : protuberant, 2 a : readily noticeable 
*Absinthe* : The Green Fairy (a famously bitter herb, used as medicine)
*RP A8* (After Eight) 
*Mintanese* : read, "Mint And Easy"


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

just noticed there are alot of duplicate posts, i know there is a lot to look through but there are a few later posts that have the same entrys as earlier ones


----------



## liammc (Mar 9, 2009)

mouthyman said:


> just noticed there are alot of duplicate posts, i know there is a lot to look through but there are a few later posts that have the same entrys as earlier ones


surely whoever posts the name fist will be the winner if picked and not the latter duplicate entry


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

mouthyman said:


> just noticed there are alot of duplicate posts, i know there is a lot to look through but there are a few later posts that have the same entrys as earlier ones


yeah, you're right, shame it didn't say "one suggestion per person"


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

RP Waxalicious
RP WinterMint


----------



## ROBS3 (Oct 31, 2008)

Crystal Menth - it's addictive! :lol:
Menthol Madness
Menthol Magic
Peppermint Paste
Sweet Reflection Paste Wax
Beading Marvelous
Reflection Revival


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

*MAGIC* said:


> Reflection Perfection Mint Protection


say that really fast out loud :lol:


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Detailers Friend, extra strong and durable


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Perfect Reflection 

Glaze Reflection 

Reflection Wax

Wax Pefection


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Reflection Perfection - Essence


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Fetish


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

The Mintiest Wax Eva!

Or

Absolute Mint Condition Waxx

I bet someone already has those:lol:


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

ROBS3 said:


> Crystal Menth - it's addictive! :lol:


Quality :lol:


----------



## theDodo (Jan 14, 2007)

right well, Dom will kill me for offering a suggestion - but i REALLY love this game...

Reflection Perfection
Ementy

8)


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

theDodo said:


> right well, Dom will kill me for offering a suggestion - but i REALLY love this game...
> 
> Reflection Perfection
> Ementy
> ...


:lol: ..


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

creamMINTT

mintWAXX


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

Struggling with this one!

Reflection Perfection Mint Wax Ripple
Reflection Perfection Cire de menthe
Reflection Perfection Hierbabuena Wax


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Totally Mintall


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

wow got into this one late, I've tried to read all entries but apologies if I duplicate!

*Marvellousy Minty
Mint Shine Shield
MintPro (short for mint protectant)
Hint-O-Mint
Bubba Gum Paste*

will add to this when I think of more :thumb:


----------



## Soepergrover (Aug 14, 2009)

Soepergrover said:


> Pepperfection


Or slightly different:
Pepperfection Mint
Pepperf*l*ection


----------



## 80skid (Nov 9, 2009)

Lightening Cool Shine
Lightening Quick Shine
Glacier Clean Gleam
Frost 'N' Fresh
Minute Mint
Crystal Cool Flash Wax
Wintertime Mint Shine
Jack Frost
Reflection Perfections Arctic Protection
Rapid Mint Guard
Mint Glint
QOQO (Quick On Quick Off)
KOKO (Kwick On Kwick Off)
Snow 'N' Glow
Flash 'N' Dash
Slick 'N' Quick
Shine in Time
WOWO (Wipe On Wipe Off) or (Wax On Wax Off) if it doesnt infringe on any type of Karate Kid copyright!


----------



## Typhoon (Nov 1, 2008)

SWD

Slippery When Dry?


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

perfection WAX


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Typhoon said:


> SWD
> 
> Slippery When Dry?


Liked this alot mate:thumb: but not as nice as mine i hope:thumb:


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

theDodo said:


> right well, Dom will kill me for offering a suggestion - but i REALLY love this game...
> 
> Reflection Perfection
> Ementy
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion - we'll try not to pick something to Dodo esk! Initially I though you wrote enemy!



mouthyman said:


> just noticed there are alot of duplicate posts, i know there is a lot to look through but there are a few later posts that have the same entrys as earlier ones


In the event of a duplicated entry being picked it will be the first suggester who wins.

Thanks for all the suggestions folks, its really appreciated. It will be a hard job to pick a winner.

Stevie


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

FreshWaXx


----------



## nuts (Nov 22, 2009)

*name*

midnight smooth.. dapper wax or finaly minty or why not peppermint dream


----------



## Detailer Spain (Nov 20, 2009)

_*Peppermint Pate*_, thats the one send the sample over now lol.


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

mint reflection

reflection perfection

minty fresh


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Sorry if any reposts, havent read the whole thread. 

RP Galawaxy
RP MintJulep

Tony


----------



## dean5053 (Oct 8, 2009)

Mintcoat
mint protection
born minty
fresh coat wax
manipulation paste
super fresh coat
UHTTRNTTB - You have tried the rest now try the best, lol
smooth criminal

thats all i have lol and im in marketing


----------



## Rsskwil (Mar 18, 2009)

dont know if anyone has said these

Pepper me up
Pepper 'n' shine
Rubber dub dub peppermint in a tub
Rub me up the minty side


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

dean5053 said:


> UHTTRNTTB - You have tried the rest now try the best, lol


That just reminds me of UTTER NOB :lol:


----------



## cupra-matt (Oct 2, 2006)

Reflection Perfection......Proper Mint Wax.
A fresh look in long term protection, with added minty zing.
The choice of the Perfectionist.

Reflection Perfection Connoisseur Collection 6468 Wax.
The choice of the true Mintalist detailer.

Aero wax, multi use paste wax for Reflection and Protection Perfection.


----------



## ppuaar (Sep 25, 2009)

pep paste


----------



## blackjz (Dec 23, 2008)

dignity?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Stevie here are my ideas..

Reflection Perfection Body armour wax.
Peppermint Perfection wax.
Peppermint armour.


----------



## Mattywatsit (Oct 2, 2008)

*Reflection Perfection* Mint Melt (insinuating the wax melts for easy application)
*Reflection Perfection* Minty Moment (only takes a moment to do as its easy on; easy off) 
*Reflection Perfection* #1696 Wax (Peppermint was first found growing in a field in England in 1696)
*Reflection Perfection* WWW [Wild Winter Wax] (as Peppermint is a wild herb; and the wax is perfect for use over the winter period)

Right theres my contribution.... 

Regards,
Matthew.


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

Well, if it's been specifically made to be easy to use in the winter, and has a peppermint fragrance, it's got to be, simply:

*Reflection Perfection - Artic Mint*


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

had another idea,

*ENCORE *


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

Waxing Lyrical


----------



## Demon (Jun 27, 2008)

Mirror mint wax


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

reflection perfections-chilled mint wax
cool mint wax
mint cool wax
glacial wax:thumb:


----------



## Phill_S (Mar 30, 2009)

Surely been said already -

mintastic wax


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Polaris


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

thanks for the continued suggestions, there much appreciated.

The RP Team


----------



## No_Fear (Oct 15, 2009)

mentawax
mentax

OR








menta (μεντα greek word)= mint


----------



## keano (Aug 11, 2008)

*"Mintier than a nun's chuff wax"*


----------



## bertiewhang (Jun 19, 2009)

Reflection Perfection's Totally Menthol

Lee


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

*wax lyrical....*
the thinking man's wax....


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

First in the line of new Snoopy based waxes by calling it

peppermint patty

then, snoopy (white cars) 
the, Charlie brown (brown, gold, bronze cars)
etc etc


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Mintal Case


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Fresh Look


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Just had a look at your current range of products... i must admit that i would look at keeping the new wax inline with the current range

Connoisseur Carnuba Wax or
Specialist Carnuba Wax

These may seem boring and pretty obvious but it keeps the new product inline with what you already have and doesnt try to imitate other manufacturers. People like DoDo Juice have built their entire range on funky labelling and names... you havent, theres nothing wrong with that but i dont think having 1 product with a funky name in a range of otherwise "what it says on the tin" products would look right overall.

:thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

i got bored


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

Lightening wax


----------



## npikey (Oct 15, 2009)

Easy Mint

Easy on Mint

Quick Mint

Make it Mint !

Mint it


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

mint condition.


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

Mr Miyagi's wax......wax on wax off......!


----------



## eyezack87 (Aug 12, 2008)

Queasy Mint

Its a mix of quick and easy


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

eyezack87 said:


> Queasy Mint
> 
> Its a mix of quick and easy


Queasy Mint.......It creates a sick finish.......:thumb:


----------



## brad mole (Sep 19, 2008)

Ease on peppermint

or 

Eason peppermint

(meaning easy on with a peppermint scent)


----------



## 1480chris (Apr 24, 2009)

Reflection Perfection - connoisseur organics / organix

Reflection Perfection - Connoisseur Elements

Influenced by nature, to protect against nature.


----------



## gug54321 (Apr 30, 2008)

RP Mintage Wax
RP Cool Breeze
RP Sterile ( as pepperming is a hybrid it doesnt produce seeds!)
RP Aromatherapy

a few from me!


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

beadazzled :thumb:


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks again for all the suggestions - not long to go now.


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

waxed perfection
tub 'O' Wax
Max wax
Unicorn wax or just unicorn
armoury wax or just armoury


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Reflection Perfection QC Wax (Quick Cure), simple but to the point:thumb:


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

Pepperspeed wax


----------



## Andy.B (Jul 11, 2008)

Minted!

Minted Shine

Spear-min-time

Spear 'min' time

Emerald Wax

Emerald Shine


----------



## sunnyV5 (Jul 26, 2006)

(mint) fresh to impress


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Viscount Wax


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Well Mint, Mate.


----------



## tfonseca (Jul 31, 2008)

As it is the 1st wax what about:

*Perfection Original* or
*Original Perfection*


----------



## Prestige (Jul 7, 2009)

AutoMint


----------



## BenW (Jan 14, 2007)

Mintopia
Peppermint fresh
Easy Mint
Mint Easy
Minty
Minty wax
Quick 'n' easy
Quick 'n' fresh
Fresh shine
Easy shine
Fresh mint
Easy minter

Just a few!


----------



## Arne (Sep 17, 2007)

A hint of mint


----------



## mr bountyfull (May 13, 2008)

When I can be arsed wax.

Steve.


----------



## llama cleaner (Aug 4, 2009)

*wax*

nobrot wax or wang wax?:tumbleweed:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

"This is a tub of wax"


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks for all the suggestions - we're working our way though all the suggestions and we'll name the winner in the next few days.

Thanks everyone for taking part.

The Reflection Perfection Team


----------



## liammc (Mar 9, 2009)

good luck everybody


----------



## eyezack87 (Aug 12, 2008)

Can't wait for the results. Hopefully us stateside guys aren't excluded


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

have you came to a decision on the name yet stevie??


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

And the winner is:



thevaleter said:


> UltraMint :thumb:


Well done to "thevaleter" for his suggestions and in particular for UltraMint. It was a tough choice but when you all get to see and use the wax I think you'll agree it was the perfect choice.

We're just working on the label at the minute and hopefully production will start in the next few weeks. We plan to offer UltraMint in both 50ml and 250ml sizes.

We'll be pm'ing "thevaleter" now ref the delivery of his tub and look forward to his thoughts and views.

Thanks again for all the entries.

Regards

The Reflection Perfection Team


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Damn, and congrats!


----------



## liammc (Mar 9, 2009)

well done.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

good choice i cant wait to try it out

i thought for sure my peppermint rhino would have won lol


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

well done Craig - one of your two hundred suggestions had to be picked :lol:

do valeters know how to use wax?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

J1ODY A said:


> well done Craig - one of your two hundred suggestions had to be picked :lol:
> 
> do valeters know how to use wax?


meeeeeeeeeeeooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwww

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

*gritted teeth*

well done.. :lol:


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

OH MY GOD!!!

Guys massive apology to everyone! Just after the competition i lost a very close family member and subsequently had to stop work for a while (12 months to be exact) so had no idea about this!!

Stevie - I have tried to PM you but your inbox seems to be full so I can not contact you.

Hope everyone is ok and work is good

All the best

Craig


----------



## Jason123 (Feb 11, 2011)

the last polish - last one you will ever need to buy


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the bad news mate, im sure a new pot of wax will relive you fo a couple of hours and you will be smelly of mint for a while.

Oh and jason123 the competition closed over 12 months ago.


----------



## HARPO (Feb 14, 2011)

sk8ter646 said:


> Oh and jason123 the competition closed over 12 months ago.


Well about time you had another one then isnt it :thumb:


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

tom-225 said:


> Sorry to hear about the bad news mate, im sure a new pot of wax will relive you fo a couple of hours and you will be smelly of mint for a while.


Cheers Tom,

Been a tough 12 months mate and yes i am sure a pot of wax would ease the pain (if i still qualify ) but im happy they chose my suggestion :thumb:


----------



## Bungleaio (Jul 18, 2010)

thevaleter said:


> Cheers Tom,
> 
> Been a tough 12 months mate and yes i am sure a pot of wax would ease the pain (if i still qualify ) but im happy they chose my suggestion :thumb:


I've got a new ultra mint panel pot in the garage. I'm sure RP Stevie will send you a pot but if not you can have mine mate :thumb:


----------



## Jason123 (Feb 11, 2011)

tom-225 said:


> Sorry to hear about the bad news mate, im sure a new pot of wax will relive you fo a couple of hours and you will be smelly of mint for a while.
> 
> Oh and jason123 the competition closed over 12 months ago.


lol ooops oh well


----------



## tg1 (May 18, 2011)

minty mcglinty or shiney slime


----------



## tg1 (May 18, 2011)

ignore me :newbie:


----------

